

Ask HN: Please Review My iPhone App  - Search Ninja - _ankit_

Search Ninja aims to make it easier and faster to search the web using different search engines on your iPhone and iPod touch.<p>Unlike other search apps, it is lightweight and it launches fast. It opens with the keyboard out so that you can start typing to search. It does many other little things to optimize and save you those precious seconds while searching on the go.<p>Other main features include ability to search using multiple search engines, add custom search engines, star searches and comprehensive search history.<p>Please let me know what you think.<p>Link: http://searchninjaapp.com
======
revorad
Might want to turn that icon into a smiling ninja. It looks a bit sad :-(

~~~
_ankit_
ah!

------
vipivip
Like it, will you build an Android version?

~~~
_ankit_
Only if this idea gets a little popular and starts generating some income for
me.

